# DRI Rentals



## midwest6 (Dec 26, 2013)

As owners in years past we used to get a great deal renting an extra room for family, now it seems hotels.com always has our timeshare rental much cheaper. Has anyone had better experience contacting a rep directly than on the internet site?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 26, 2013)

You are so correct looks like are surplus space is going to hotel.com., redweek.com., and other internet web sites.


----------



## midwest6 (Dec 27, 2013)

so I rent through hotels.com at $179/night instead of hoping Diamond will do better than the $279/night listed on their website at our home resort


----------



## winger (Dec 28, 2013)

midwest6 said:


> so I rent through hotels.com at $179/night instead of hoping Diamond will do better than the $279/night listed on their website at our home resort



And figure out if hotels.com (or other reseller) is renting at your resort at a lower cost than your MF...


----------

